# Lightest guitar you've played or own (ed)?



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

A while back we had a thread inquiring about the heaviest guitar people have played, now let's go in the opposite direction. What's the lightest guitar you've either played, own or once owned? Here's the lightest one I own, my PRS SE Soapbar II:



I haven't weighed it but it can't be more than 5 or 6 pounds at the most. When you pick it up it feels like it's made of balsa wood.
So let's hear from you and I'll wait for Larry to post the photo of the air guitars.


----------



## MDG3 (Apr 26, 2017)

My cousin has a Schecter Omen which has a chambered body if I'm not mistaken and it's lighter than my Ibanez Roadstar which is made out of basswood. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epiphone Casino Coupe. It is a full hollowbody. Weighs under 6 lbs / 2.7 kg


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The lightest has been my Danelectro...










For an all wood construction guitar, the LP DC...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Either a 1961 Melody Maker DC or a 2014 ES-Les Paul.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lightest I've played is either my friend's Dano, or my Thinline Tele w/Basswood body.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Lightest was a ES125 from the sixties. Miss that guitar very much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2017)

I haven't weighed any of my guitars. 
My Gretsch Corvette feels the lightest.



Kenmac said:


> I'll wait for Larry to post the photo of the air guitars.


No can do. I lost track of where I stored them.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

That's easy, my '62 SG Special. Both the lightest (at 5.5 lbs) AND best sounding guitar I've ever owned. It remains my #1....as well it should ;^ )


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Any Parker Fly


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Lightest I have played was a strandberg Boden OS7. It was so light as to be almost unbelievable, but the balance was incredible. Chambered ash body, no headstock.

I might have bought it, but I didn't love it, and the price was a little much for a 7 string that would not get full-time play -- I primarily play 6-strings, and have enough trouble with that many.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2017)

Cardboard Strat


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> Epiphone Casino Coupe. It is a full hollowbody. Weighs under 6 lbs / 2.7 kg


It's a feather compared to my others. Love mine but the lower bout is a bit tight


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I had a Parker P42 and this thing was light, so light!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2017)

Parker by a long shot.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Epi Les Paul Special One. Haven't weighted it but must 6 pounds or less. Almost like playing an air guitar.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Gibson ES Les Paul


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

1962 Melody Maker DC..Was about 5lbs.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This is the lightest guitar I've ever played and/or owned. Noticeable lighter than any of my 'dreads, although it's about the same size. Very dry wood - and not much metal. 










Hey, you didn't say it had to be an electric..........


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

1984 Tokai TSG knock-off '75 SG, less than 7 pounds and so nice to play.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I have an air guitar that I play a lot to radio tunes and it has got to be the lightest guitar I own...sorry...I couldn't help myself....GF^%@


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

My lightest at the moment is probably my SGJ. Not sure the exact weight, but it's less than 7lbs for sure.

I like my guitars light.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Ron Kirn tele. 6.5 lbs. Featherweight.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Godin Acousticaster. Loved how it played and sounded, but it was too light for me. Neck dive and also just felt like a toy and made it hard to dig in. I like some weight on my guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The second lightest electric guitar I have is my 2013 Gibson SG Std in natural. Not sure how much it weighs, but I am guessing around 7lbs/3.2kg. This is from the Gibson site. I have an original photo posted elsewhere. It is lighter than my Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I no longer have any pictures of it but I ordered a hollow body through eBay several years ago. It had to be around 5 pounds. It wasn't very expensive and would have been a decent git if the tuners were changed.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

A friend of mine had a Parker fly, at that time I was playing a LP studio that weighed something like 9 pounds. I dont know how much the Parker weighed but after wearing the LP you could hardly tell the Parker was on the strap.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

These are pretty light too. Under 6 pounds. They really thin necks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I told Mrs. Greco that I was trying to find a light weight guitar.
She bought this one for me!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

my '64 ES330TDC, it's about 6 pounds. A feather.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

For me it is a toss up between two guitars. One was a Peavey USA LTD and the other was a Washburn WI566 USA Custom Shop.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

This one (MotorAve LeMans) is pretty light....likely in the 6 lb range


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Scottone said:


> This one (MotorAve LeMans) is pretty light....likely in the 6 lb range


Pretty sweet guitar. First class.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Owned but gone now. 2011 Gibson SG Junior at 5.9 lbs and balanced perfectly (surprisingly).


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I haven't weighed any of my guitars.
> My Gretsch Corvette feels the lightest.
> 
> 
> ...


That's too bad. That was one of your funniest photos.



High/Deaf said:


> This is the lightest guitar I've ever played and/or owned. Noticeable lighter than any of my 'dreads, although it's about the same size. Very dry wood - and not much metal.
> 
> View attachment 82857
> 
> ...


If it has a pickup in it and a 1/4" output jack then_ technically_ it would be an electric-acoustic, but this is the *Electric* guitar forum section. Okay, okay, I'll let it go.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

The absolute lightest I've ever owned was a recent Gibson SG Jr, which tipped the scales at 4.8lbs. My two Danocasters weigh in at 5.7lbs and 6.2lbs, which is an awesome for a Tele. A few other notable examples were my old PRS HBII (5.2lbs) and a pair of Parker Flys I had when I was a lot younger. 

W.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

No scales in my house but...

The lightest guitar I own is my old Godin Artisan TC.
The lightest guitar I have played is one of Dave Wendler's,a builder from Missouri Instruments | Guitar Repair Kansas City | Luthier Acoustic Electric Guitar


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Of course my Parker Nite fly which I absolutely love to death! Devoted an very loyal to this brand of guitar!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Without a doubt it's this one:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Kenmac said:


> That's too bad. That was one of your funniest photos.


you mean this one?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Lightest Taylor 214
2nd lightest PRS CU22


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Godin RG3 mahogany-red cedar body/maple-rosewood neck...minus the middle pickup  4 lbs. + -
Long gone......late 50's LP Junior, double cutaway, would have been very close @ 4 lbs.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> Of course my Parker Nite fly which I absolutely love to death! Devoted an very loyal to this brand of guitar!


So you're the one that gave a Parker to Steve Vai?!?!?!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> I told Mrs. Greco that I was trying to find a light weight guitar.
> She bought this one for me!
> View attachment 82897


Finally, a capo for my Flying V.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kenmac said:


> If it has a pickup in it and a 1/4" output jack then_ technically_ it would be an electric-acoustic, but this is the *Electric* guitar forum section. Okay, okay, I'll let it go.


Yep, it has a K&K Pure and a 1/4" jack. 

But thanks for the pass - without that, I probably coudn't play. Most of my electric guitars are on the heavy side. Once I took the Bigsby off the SG, it probably got down to 7 lbs, so that would scrape under the bar, I spose.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

krall said:


> 1962 Melody Maker DC..Was about 5lbs.


Is that the one you sent to me (headstock repair & Curtis Novak MM-sized P-90 in the bridge)? I always thought it was a '61.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A '64 "batwing" Epiphone Coronet. Intended to compete with an SG Junior, this one has a thinner body, and thinner neck. I don't know the weight, but you can easily hold it up using your index and middle finger, without feeling any strain. Pretty much spoiled me for anything else. From time to time I stick a Bigsby B5 on it. When I do, the entire balance of the instrument is thrown off and it feels like the weight has gone up 30%.

That's light.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Toss up between Parker Fly and Guild Blade Runner. I should get them weighed to see which is heavier. Most likely the Guild due to its bridge..........


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

PRS SE EG hard tail with 8's. Hard to keep it from floating into the air. May have to put 10's on it to add a bit of ballast.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Lola said:


> Of course my Parker Nite fly which I absolutely love to death! Devoted an very loyal to this brand of guitar!


Yep, we know you love your Parker.  I've seen them in music stores but I've never tried one out.



laristotle said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 83041


Yep, that was one of them but I think there was another one you had as well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Kenmac said:


> Yep, we know you love your Parker.  I've seen them in music stores but I've never tried one out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that was one of them but I think there was another one you had as well.


You know why I love 2004 and older Parkers is because of the superior craftsmanship. They are just beautiful sounding and I don't know of any other guitar that has the versatility that this brand and type of guitar exhibits!

There is something to be said about quality.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> Is that the one you sent to me (headstock repair & Curtis Novak MM-sized P-90 in the bridge)? I always thought it was a '61.


Forgot about that one! No, I meant my '62 I had a few months ago..How much did the one I sell you weigh?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

krall said:


> Forgot about that one! No, I meant my '62 I had a few months ago..How much did the one I sell you weigh?


~5 lbs. IIRC (nothing beats old wood - - at least that's what I tell the wife).

Recently sold it to someone who was happy to find the same model as his first guitar.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yamaha RGX A2. Probably weighs a total of 4 lbs. 
Mine is in desperate need of a re-fret after all these years.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> Yamaha RGX A2. Probably weighs a total of 4 lbs.
> Mine is in desperate need of a re-fret after all these years.


I remember playing one of those--they are light...


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Toss up between Parker Fly and Guild Blade Runner. I should get them weighed to see which is heavier. Most likely the Guild due to its bridge..........


Ya, the Parker's probably lighter, but the Blade Runners are cooler!!

For me, it's probably my old Parker Fly as well; I don't have it any more, but it tipped the scales at just around 5 lbs... today my lightest guitar is my PRS HBII SC at about 5.5 lbs... next are a couple of my Miras - the vintage mahogany one and my 25th Anniversary 245 are under 6.25 lbs each... that being said, I only own two guitars (out of maybe 20) that weigh more than 8 lbs...


----------

